# How long does it take for a dewormer to work?



## Mapper71 (Sep 16, 2009)

Our kitten was diagnosed with worms. I took her to one vet and she asked if she had just eaten because her belly felt full and I said I didn't know if she just ate but that she certainly eats a lot. I took her to another and he said the same thing but took a fecal sample and found worms, which could be causing the full, pot belly look. We got dewormer and antibiotics. We gave her a dose of the dewormer on Sunday and are to give her the second dose in 2 weeks. I have not seen any worms in her stool and her stomach isn't getting any smaller. How long does it take before the dewormer starts working and we see "results"?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When I worm a foster kitten I start seeing dead worms in their stools the next morning. We worm our kittens every 2 weeks with 2 different types of worm meds. You certainly would have killed any worms by now. It's possible she just has a chubby belly but it's also possible she could have something more serious going on. 

I had a kitten that had a pot belly and the shelter caretaker said she was wormy so gave her a worm med. She did pass the dead worms over the next couple days but her belly size never went down. She eventually grew into that belly and was normal looking by 4 months old.


----------



## Mapper71 (Sep 16, 2009)

Why is it that worms makes their bellies so large?


----------

